
Breaking Bin Laden: visualizing the power of a single tweet - th0ma5
http://blog.socialflow.com/post/5246404319/breaking-bin-laden-visualizing-the-power-of-a-single
======
Apocryphon
This is a really cool article. I used to think that things couldn't get more
current after we had witnesses at the 7/7 London Bombings uploading live
photos. Now we can do by-the-second analysis of how a story spreads thanks to
analytics. Web 3.0 will really be all about data.

